
Three Painless Ways to Drastically Reduce Technical Debt - cpinkus
https://medium.com/teamcodestream/three-painless-ways-to-drastically-reduce-technical-debt-c00b4b724d59
======
cpinkus
Would like feedback on the premise that over-communicating within the coding
environment can lead to better code with less debt.

